# Detailers not too far from South Wales?



## Coxyboy123

Hi everyone.

I live just outside Swansea and will be looking to get a new car detailed and ceramic coated in a few weeks.

Who can recommend who with regards to service, price and my location? 

Any personal experiences would be welcome as it is always nice to know the reputation of a business before you entrust them with your pride and joy. :thumb:

Thanks in advance for info.


----------



## Welshquattro1

I would try ti22. He's just moved to Chepstow into larger premises I think so give him a ring to check. www.ti22.co.uk is his website.


----------



## Malakkastraat

Scene Clean Valeting, Unit B3, Station Approach
CF64 3EE Penarth


----------



## Summit Detailing

James at Ti22 would be your nearest.

If he can't accommodate and you fancy a trip over the bridge let me know or Matt @ System Clenz.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Coxyboy123

Anyone here had any experience with crystal clear auto detailing in Swansea? 

Thanks so far for the replies too! &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## carling51

Hi coxyboy123 he's really good and a really top guy , not sure if your on Facebook to have a look at his work , it speaks for it's self


----------



## turboDean

James @ Ti22 is excellent.

There is also Peter @ Eclipse on here who is down swansea way.
http://www.eclipse-auto-valet.co.uk/


----------



## Roy47

Coxyboy123 said:


> Anyone here had any experience with crystal clear auto detailing in Swansea?
> 
> Thanks so far for the replies too! ����


https://www.facebook.com/Crystal-Clear-Auto-Detailing-1408049429470582/

Ian does a cracking job 
Well recommended :thumb:


----------



## warren

Well well its Ian, never knew he had his own set up.good lad.:thumb:


----------



## nac34

Emilio @ Speciale detailing 
Located in cwmbran

https://www.facebook.com/specialedetailing/

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Huw at M P Valeting (mobile) based in Baglan. Or Dan at UAS in Llanelli (premises).


----------



## OrangeManDan

Did you get round to using one of these people listed and if so whom and how were they?


----------

